# Mew and Delilah!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

In memory of Mew I thought I'd put her up for a contest this month. Joining her are Delilah, Noelle's eye and Daiquiri's tail. lol... RIP, baby.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

awww, that's a cute photo =]

what happened to her?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

She had a really nasty columnaris infection and it was just too much for her.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

That's sad =/

But the picture is very nice at the other hand.. 

Speaking of hands.... *sees yours* HA!


----------

